# HP Color Laserjet Pro MFP M277dw support?



## graemeg (Sep 18, 2015)

Has anybody managed to get this printer fully functioning under FreeBSD 10.x or later?

I had CUPS and the gutenprint packages installed. I installed the HPLIP package too, but it doesn't detect my printer over the network or via USB cable. I then noticed that the HPLIP included in ports (FreeBSD 10.1) is too old for this printer. The one on SourceForge.net (v3.15.4 or later) supports this printer, but I can't get the latest HPLIP to compile on my system.

In the end I got basic colour printing to work via CUPS's *Generic PCL 6/PCL XL Printer Foomatic* driver. So at least I can print colour and double-sided for now. But having the full support of my devices, like scanning, monitor ink levels etc would be very nice.

Does anybody know what HPLIP version will be supported with FreeBSD 11?

ps:
  This is a brilliant printer by the way!

Regards,
  Graeme


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2015)

graemeg said:


> Does anybody know what HPLIP version will be supported with FreeBSD 11?


All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree.


----------

